# can you join the infanty reserve and also take medication for mild anxiety



## matthew709 (8 Nov 2013)

if not would they find out if you were prescribed to it? im not some nervous wreck I just have mild anxiety that wouldn't even affect how I could do the job. if I have to choose I choose the reserves but id rather have both.


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Nov 2013)

No.


----------



## matthew709 (8 Nov 2013)

well would they find out if I had it prescribed?


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Nov 2013)

If you don't tell them, and they find out, you would be released as an "irregular" enrolment.  You can also be charged with fraud.

Not to mention, IMO, I don't think being dishonest is the best way to start out....


----------



## matthew709 (8 Nov 2013)

yea I wouldn't wanna risk getting booted out over it.


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Nov 2013)

Go see your doctor and ask about being weaned off the meds (*don't* do it yourself).

While you're at it, try using proper capitalization, punctuation, etc.


----------



## matthew709 (8 Nov 2013)

I've never been on meds but I know I should be. Its not that bad though. I will try to use better punctuation and what not. thanks for the reply


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Nov 2013)

matthew709 said:
			
		

> I've never been on meds but I know I should be. Its not that bad though.



Well, if you think you should be, then that indicates that it does affect you.  Only the CF medical system can deem whether or not it's bad enough to allow/deny you.

If/when you do apply, be honest about everything.


----------



## matthew709 (8 Nov 2013)

Yea its really not that bad though. Noone can even tell. My doctor probably wouldn't even recommend I take meds.


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Nov 2013)

That's _your_ opinion.  The CF's may differ.   :dunno:

Anyway, you'll find out when/if you apply.


----------



## Towards_the_gap (8 Nov 2013)

If you're anxious now, just imagine what it would be like having signed on the dotted line having not told the whole truth.

Just saying.


----------



## Loachman (8 Nov 2013)

matthew709 said:
			
		

> Yea its really not that bad though. Noone can even tell. My doctor probably wouldn't even recommend I take meds.



If life as you know it now causes anxiety, some of the situations in which you could, potentially, find yourself could be anything but "not that bad".

You could become a danger to yourself, or, worse, to others.

That is not acceptable.


----------



## Journeyman (8 Nov 2013)

matthew709 said:
			
		

> My doctor probably wouldn't even recommend I take meds.


Then why were they prescribed?


You know, other than the "all the cool kids are on meds" factor.....      op:


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Nov 2013)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Then why were they prescribed?



Perhaps you missed this post:



			
				matthew709 said:
			
		

> I've never been on meds but I know I should be.


----------



## GAP (8 Nov 2013)

matthew709 said:
			
		

> Yea its really not that bad though. Noone can even tell. My doctor probably wouldn't even recommend I take meds.



Just like other one liners:

I love you, honest.........

The cheque is in the mail...........

The third one you already know............... :


----------



## Journeyman (8 Nov 2013)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Perhaps you missed this post:


Once again reaffirming why I should avoid this whole part of the site.


----------



## matthew709 (9 Nov 2013)

its really ok. its such a insignificant problem that im willing to choose the reserves over medication. Id just be more comfortable socially if I had anxiety medication. I have no panic attacks,fast heart rate etc. nothing I cant suck up and deal with.


----------



## 2ndChoiceName (9 Nov 2013)

> its such a insignificant problem that im willing to choose the reserves over medication.



No, what they're saying is that if you have to take medication then the CF may not hire you, and it will do you no good hiding it.


----------



## medicineman (9 Nov 2013)

Just speaking as someone who deals with "mild" forms of everything for a living, I find it funny that you think it's mild, but in the same breath you say you'd be better with medication...I think it's not as mild as you think it is then.  If you really think it's just mild, then why haven't you sorted yourself out with any of the gazillion DIY books that are out there (and often actually helpful) to help you confront and deal with your anxiety - meds only deal with some of the physical symptoms,  they actually don't deal with the issue at hand.

And if you think you're having social anxiety issues, I don't think being forcibly confined with other people is going to help you unless you're using this as therapy to deal with your social demons...and are in fact prepared for that.  

 :2c:

MM


----------



## matthew709 (9 Nov 2013)

I understand if some people maybe don't fully take my word for it. or have skeptical opinions about how I feel about it. But I do know myself and I know I can do it. Maybe the CF will feel differently about that but I will cross that bridge or get turned around from it when I get there haha. thank you for the replys.


----------



## Wilmot (9 Nov 2013)

Loachman said:
			
		

> If life as you know it now causes anxiety, some of the situations in which you could, potentially, find yourself could be anything but "not that bad".
> 
> You could become a danger to yourself, or, worse, to others.
> 
> That is not acceptable.



I don't speak for the OP, however anxiety is a bit more complex than that. Also, people with anxiety don't necessarily just lose it in stressful situations. 

For myself, I have mild anxiety, however I thrive in a job in the healthcare field that many find stressful and have taken leave from. My father has anxiety, he was the principal of a very large school and he did quite well.

I guess I just don't like that I feel like some think we're nuts just getting ready to go crazy at any intense moment. I'm my worst when I have NOTHING going on.

/end rant


----------



## PuckChaser (9 Nov 2013)

Wilmot said:
			
		

> For myself, I have mild anxiety, however I thrive in a job in the healthcare field that many find stressful and have taken leave from. My father has anxiety, he was the principal of a very large school and he did quite well.



I think combat introduces an entirely different form of stress you wouldn't even be able to comprehend. Then again, you seem to have it all figured out in your rant.


----------



## Loachman (10 Nov 2013)

Wilmot said:
			
		

> I'm my worst when I have NOTHING going on.



And there's plenty of that to be had, too.

The point is that what one "feels", "thinks" or "knows about" oneself is irrelevant. The CF medical authority will evaluate the applicant and make a decision, based upon decades of historical performance information.

Apply, and find out.

That is the only way to know.


----------



## Towards_the_gap (10 Nov 2013)

To the OP and Wilmot -

The military is a profession where PEOPLE DIE. We either make others expire or are at risk ourselves of DYING. Some trades more than others, but the fact remains is that if you choose this profession, you must accept that you will possibly be put in far more horrendous situations than you can ever imagine, far more horrible, stressful and downright dangerous than your 'stressful' health care profession. The forces therefore needs folks who are pretty well hinged, and therefore your definition of 'not a problem' might not jive with the CF's.

I saw a lot of crap come from the recruiting training system as I neared the end of my career, the CF doesn't need more deadwood/liabilities. Nor does it owe anyone employment, no matter what their dreams of service are. 

Disclose everything on the medical questionnaire and you will find out if you are able to serve or not.


----------

